# Steady Rest & Follow Rest



## Yorkus (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a 6" Follow Rest and 12" Steady Rest that I am looking to sell.
I'm not a big fan of eBay & Paypal. I guess I don't qualify to sell items on this site.
Where is the best place to sell items & what are they worth?

Thanks, for the input.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2017)

Yorkus,

Over the years, we've tried numerous ways to allow buying and selling on this site with most being either too much trouble or unenforceable.  The current rules (Premium members and above can sell, all can buy) seem to work the best with the least trouble for the site.  So for $25 per year, you can sell any metal working related items.  Beyond that, your best bet is eBay.  TANSTAAFL. 

A quick check of completed listings on eBay says that either item may sell for anywhere between $100 and $200, with most going for $150 or a little less.


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 30, 2017)

"Beyond that, your best bet is eBay.  TANSTAAFL."

Robert.  TANSTAAFL????  What is this please?


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 30, 2017)

Google: There ain't no such thing as a free lunch.

Bruce


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 30, 2017)

HAH! Imagine my embarrassment when I realized you answered the question and I thought you hadn't!  LOL..


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2017)

First popularized by SF author Robert A. Heinlein in one of his novels back in the 1940's.  Usually written out as:

There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch.  The current best bad example of the proof of it is eBay and their "Free Shipping".


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Feb 12, 2018)

Takes me back to the mid-fifties " The Moon is a Harsh Mistress?" all too easy
to flip me back to when I knew something  ......  BLJHB.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Feb 16, 2018)

For those of you that like to make your own tooling. 
Here is an link to the model of a steady rest based off an old popular science magazine that I modeled up.

https://grabcad.com/library/atlas-618-craftsmen-101-steady-rest-1

I will post the year of the popular science magazine later (if I recall correctly it was in the year 1954.)


----------



## HolyHarp (Feb 27, 2018)

That's a nice looking steady rest for a 6" Atlas. Did you fabricate it? Do we have plans for one for a 12" Atlas? I think I'd like it with a square head bolt with a spring and a captive 12-point wrench for quick release of the way clamp. What are the cam followers made from? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Feb 27, 2018)

I have the detaileddrawing, but it's not legal to post here. I don't have rights to the drawing. 
I will find the magazine link and post soon. I'm sure the model/drawing can be adapted to a 12" lathe.

The cam followers are from McMaster Carr. Too bad your not in the states (I have several dozens good used ones).


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Mar 3, 2018)

tr7sprint1 said:


> I have the detaileddrawing, but it's not legal to post here. I don't have rights to the drawing.
> I will find the magazine link and post soon. I'm sure the model/drawing can be adapted to a 12" lathe.
> 
> The cam followers are from McMaster Carr. Too bad your not in the states (I have several dozens good used ones).


 

I finally found the link, first it was 1978 popular mechanics  instead of 1954 popular science magazine (see link below for dimensioned drawing).

https://books.google.com/books?id=o...ady for special job popular mechanics&f=false


----------



## jrkorman (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice article, looks like it would be worth taking a swing at. Thanks for sharing!


----------

